# What kind of cellphone do you have?



## daabomb2002 (Apr 25, 2007)

What kind of cellphone do you have? I have a panasonic. it has a 1.3MP camera and it does video too. It doesn't do video calls though.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

None. Hate the **** things, won't tolerate any staff who use them in the kitchen, and I won't use them.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I keep one for emergencies, and for when I'm out of state and have to call home. Couldn't begin to tell you what bells and whistles it has, cuz the only thing I care about is that it does what it has to when I absolutely, positively have to make a call. 

The rude use of these phones has reached epidemic proportions. Whenever I make a presentation, lately, I start by pointing out that the sound of a cell phone ringing turns me into a raving lunatic. It's shocking to me how many people in the room have to first turn them off.

At my son's wedding somebody's phone actually went off in the middle of the service. Bad enough, except they didn't turn it off, and it rang a second time. I had to be physically restrained by my wife and brother.

And I swear, the next phone I hear ringing in a restaurant is going to be buried in whatever is on my plate at the time.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I have a basic motorola nothing fancy. To tell you the truth I hate having it but it is what I use for emergencys.

Funny note about the wedding HYHeirloomer we just attended a weeding and the same thing happened. As the father was giving away the bride. Really a lousy thing to happen. Cell phones are also the reason my wife and I pretty much stopped going to the movies.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, ain't you on the plane, yet?

FWIW, don't bring that motorola with you. American cell phones don't work in Europe, and vice-versa. Different kind of chips or something. (don't ask me to explain that; whoever said ya can't do high tech with a low tech mind was talking about me).


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I bought the simplest cheapest most basic thing I could find. No bells, and it better not have any whistles either. 

That all means a Tracfone motorola on a pay as you go plan. For the one or two calls a month that I make/receive, it's the least I could spend.

Phil


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I was a ludite for years.....then my mother, god bless her, got a Verizon family plan and sent my brother, his daughters, his wife and me motorola phones. 
My kitchen does not have a landline....catering offsite events, directing stages, working early hours at the market all pulled at me to use the phone....but I find that when I travel on empty expressways is when I use it to catch up. The worst thing to discover is that I can listen to e-mails via the phone.

Though i am not adverse to turning off landlines, cell phones and gasp....yes computers to have quiet time....you don't have to always be readily available.
And I do stay in contact more with my eldest cherub because of cell phones.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

We have a Verizon Samsung.........just the very plain one and it's over 2 years old now. We use it for all our long distance calls, for talking at night when Les is out of town, and for emergencies. It has really come in handy in the past like when our car broke down out of state. I hate being in a restaurant, behind someone at the store, or in a conversation with someone and they are on the phone or stop talking to me to take a call.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

really put off getting one, but when I so to ready a ship for a project, there is usually not a land line and if there is ,it is shared with several other people who are really busy.
Also when I'm out with a vendor or someone else I need to talk to I have to be reachable.
In the past, have become impatient with some one walking down the street or in a store gabbing away, but now realize it's part of many peoples work. And when on a strict timeline ,a missed call really can throw a monkey wrench in the plan!
Will never abide them in a movie, church, or anywhere poeple are listening and should not be interupted. If you have something going on that is the crucial--PUT IT ON VIBRATE!!! and when it vibrates, go outside!!
Wow, small rant, thanks,
Nan
Oh, have a basic Motorolo and T-Mobile


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Don't have one, don't want one, I hate the %#$# things! I lived this long without one, I can live a little longer  
My wife wants us to get one for our son now that he's 15 and out more, and one for emergencys. So I will be like Phil and go for the Trac phone and also spend the least I can spend!


----------



## nightcook (Nov 9, 2006)

Don't have one, not a big talker, believe silence is golden. Personally, I think they should be banned from the workplace, unless used for business purposes, and while driving a car/truck/semi or any other moving vehicle.

Bill


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Razr. POS has a lousy battery life.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a palm treo 650 (unlocked) prepaid. 

As I work 3 jobs, consult and study it is an excellent organisation tool - not a bad phone either.

It has a camera (handy) and I added voice recorder to take dictaphone notes. It downloads my emails which is very handy to keep up to date with schedules, etc. etc.

Highly recommended. And I bought it 2nd hand off ebay! After I sold my old PDA it only cost $100 - what a score!!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I have a Verizon something or other. It's a work phone - not my own. Can't stand cell phones but the job requires me to have it so...

As much as I hate it I have to confess that in a very short time our society - for better or worse - has evolved to depend on the darn things. I find myself getting annoyed with my wife when she has hers in her purse on vibrate when I want to talk to her.

If I can get a dial tone and enter some numbers to reach another phone, that's enough for me.

Just yesterday I was sitting with a group of students - maybe 10 of them -and every one had their cell phones out. One student told the fellow sitting across from her that she was going to text him. I said, "He's right there - you can talk to him." She said, "But we get free texting!" Unbelievable!!!

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a Motorola with Verizon service. I don't even know how to send a text message, but I can take a photo (I have an extra data card for the phone) and transfer it to the computer. I couldn't phone it to anyone though!

When our contract (which is through my husband's work) is up we'll choose phones we can use in Europe. Apparently there's some kind of chip that is compatible with their systems..... my husband is the digital wonk! I just handle the cooking.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I got myself a Samsung SGH-d807 sliding phone with Rogers Wireless basic 200min corporate plan through the company I'm with. I hardly use it but its with me just in case. Its also handy for when I need to make catering runs through out the building at nights when most of the rooms are locked.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Does anyone have any experience with Firefly cell phones for kids?


----------



## beemerchef (Sep 17, 2006)

Mine is a Nokia Circa 2001. It gets calls, I can make calls, gives the time, has alarm and a good memory. Camera?... Video?... Where have I been???:lol: 

Be well...

Ara & Spirit


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Something I just can't understand. We recently got cellphones banned from the public school classrooms to prevent the obvious disturbances during class and a medium for cheating and of course, lots of students and even parents are crying foul. "Oh I won't be able to get a hold of my kids this and the school board is over extending their power of rights that and yadi yadi yada"
well, how else did people call their kids at school BEFORE THE CELLPHONE AGE? 
I mean, I grew up with this generation and I never had or needed a cellphone till recently and I still rarely use it. Mind you I had nearly every other gadget through high school and college (laptop, palm pilot, cdplayer, etc). I also find it strange that every person who constantly complained about how financially screwed they are, almost all had a cellphone (almost being 90%). 

You know what...Bravo for the cellphone ban. Now if only they'd do the same in movie theaters.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've taught in high schools and middle schools. When kids started bringing pagers in, the administration told them to leave them in their lockers- then they found a few drug deals going on, so they were banned entirely. There wasn't widespread use among high school and middle school kids at that time (late '80s, early '90s), so there wasn't much uproar as I recall.

When cell phones became more common, I was teaching in a middle school. ALL electronic devices were expected to be kept in lockers all day long (no school bags allowed during the day, either). CD players and later MP3 players were allowed to be used on the bus and after school, but not during school hours. Period. Same for phones. It was part of the behavior rules in the student handbook which parents were expected to read. A page was signed by parent and child indicating that they were aware of all the rules and would abide by them. That made it very easy to enforce the electronics ban. Kids usually fired up their phones on their way out the door after dismissal. On the rare occasions they abused the rule (and were caught), the consequences were already known: the device was confiscated and could be returned only to a parent.

Made our lives a lot easier, and the kids knew exactly where the lines were drawn.

As a teacher, I tried a few times to make a call during my professional period from my classroom, but the reception was so bad (center of the builidng, lots of steel around plus the air handlers on the roof) that it was worthless.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

My husband and I both have a Samsung, T-Mobil. We put off having them for years, because we hate the regular phone. We love the text messaging.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

just bought an LG 8300 last week.....works well so far.


----------



## macencheese (May 11, 2007)

I have a Nokia 3300. The one which looks like a NGadget but with a MP3 Player.

___________________
Kelly
Download Pro Line user's manuals


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

As with everyone else, I wouldn't call myself an avid cell phone user, but admittedly, I find myself text messaging. It's more convenient when you don't have but a sentence or two to tell someone, and while I'm out of the kitchen for a quick smoke.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Right now I have a samsung sync I use it at work because i wont spend money on a home line /and a cell.so i use it for both.I don't like it two fold. its a music player with bluetooth but to add lots of music i had to remove the 2 g sd memory and add the files to the player from my printer.I will change to the iphone when it comes out. because I noted that when i went on vacation I wanted to be able to surf /and view my email and web sites I go to a lot. like this one, without having to get a laptop. too big and bulky for me.and if stolen, or lost, forgetaboutit.


----------

